# Partitions



## gozzygozborn (Feb 26, 2013)

I want to expand my partitions because i have 931.50GB of unallocated space, but when i right click a partition to click expand it is grayed out. PLEASE HELP! I am frustrated.:banghead:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can format that space to make Windows recognize the space.


----------



## gozzygozborn (Feb 26, 2013)

once i format it to a new drive letter will i be able to add it to OS (C or recovery image (D?


----------



## gozzygozborn (Feb 26, 2013)

What happened was i upgraded to a 2tb sshd from a 1tb hdd and i copied it with macrium reflect but it kept the same partitions size so now i have 1tb of unallocated space.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

As long as the blank partition does not contain any page files, boot files, or second operating system, you can merge them using Disk Management.

By "D" I mean the area that you wish to merge with "C".


1. Back up to an external device any important data on D and, optionally, move the same important data from D to C.

2. Right-click Computer > Manage > Storage > Disk Management, then right-click the graphic of the D partition and select Delete. The partition returns to Unallocated for a Primary Partition or Free Space if it‘s a Logical Drive within an Extended Partition. Delete the partition if it is an Extended partition.

3. Now right-click the graphic of the C partition and select Extend.


----------



## gozzygozborn (Feb 26, 2013)

once i format a new partition but then delete it, it goees back to unallocated space and am back where i started. As for the OS partition, the only option i have to edit it is shrink volume.


----------



## gozzygozborn (Feb 26, 2013)

i attached a screenshot if it helps


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

You may have to use third party software to merge or resize/extend the OS and/or Recovery partitions to occupy the unallocated 1tb space. My personal favorite is EASEUS Partition Master (Home edition is free software). Download it from the link on my signature or just Google it. Install and run it then all you have to do is select the partition to expand and click on the Resize button or simply right click and select Resize. The dialogs that open are easy to understand and use. Note that a reboot may be necessary to apply changes made to the partition on which a live OS resides.


----------



## gozzygozborn (Feb 26, 2013)

maybe i am missing something but that doesn't work either.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would use this here:

GParted -- Screenshots


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

To Expand a partition, there must be *Unallocated Space* directly to the_ Right_ of the partition you want to Extend. You have your *Recovery partitions* directly to the Right of your *C:* drive, so you cannot Extend the *C: *drive. You possibly can _Move_ the *Recovery partition* to the end of the drive using a Gparted boot CD, but this may damage it so you will not be able to access it if you need to reset to Factory Defaults.You can just Right click the *Unallocated Space* and create another partition to use to store files on.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Is this recovery image the OEM factory image or one created by Windows Backup? If it is the OEM recovery, I'd suggest you create a set of recovery discs before moving the recovery partition because doing so may prevent the factory restore utility from accessing it. Usually there is a backup program installed by the OEM for creating the set of recovery discs, the main reason being to enable users to reclaim the HDD space used by the recovery partition. If no such program is installed and you don't wanna risk losing access to the OEM recovery partition/utility, then I would advise not to move it and instead just created a third partition in the unallocated space and use it for storage as already suggested.


----------

